# Serra da Estrela, 6 de Novembro 2013



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (7 Nov 2013 às 14:24)

Ontem foi dia de subida à Serra! Percurso: Covilhã - Penhas da Saúde - Torre - Lagoa Comprida - Sabugueiro - Manteigas - Centro de Limpeza de Neve - Covilhã.

Algumas fotos:




















































https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1452212_10153446823715375_1535450382_n.jpg

























































































































*Fotos: Márcio Santos*


----------



## Z13 (8 Nov 2013 às 09:50)

Parabéns pelo passeio!

É um dos postais mais bonitos da serra, quando está rodeada de nuvens baixas!


----------



## lusometeo (16 Nov 2013 às 18:07)

Z13 disse:


> Parabéns pelo passeio!
> 
> É um dos postais mais bonitos da serra, quando está rodeada de nuvens baixas!



Muitas nuvens baixas (o Vale Glaciar fica espectacular) e daqui a uns dias certamente com neve (pelo menos no Vale da Candeeira e nos Cântaros).


----------

